# Marine Aquariums > Marine Emergency's! >  me mushroom`s in trouble

## lost

Brought a nice mushroom/toadstool coral yesterday and now its opening and closing and waving around in the water flow.I only have a medium to low water flow and i think it might have even twisted its self were it is attached it self to its bit of rock.If it becomes detached from the rock is it going to die?This may be a stupid idea but i have even placed a few pices of stone around it to try and support it help please guys!!!!!!!

----------


## Timo

They normally attach to a bit of rock themselves. If you want to attach it yourself you can use some superglue, dry rock and mushroom with some kitchen roll then let it set for a 10 secs. I would leave it alone if poss they tend to pull around and open when settled.

----------


## lost

Thanks bud while it was being pulled around i thought it was going to come off.But i have moved it and i think and hope it is better there

----------


## lost

Just a quick update i placed my mushroom on its rock in a little hole in my l/r now it has detached its self off it the rock and made its home in the hole.It dose not seem to be able to open fully.Do you think it will be ok there or if not it will "move" untill it is happy? thanks guys

----------


## Timo

> Just a quick update i placed my mushroom on its rock in a little hole in my l/r now it has detached its self off it the rock and made its home in the hole.It dose not seem to be able to open fully.Do you think it will be ok there or if not it will "move" untill it is happy? thanks guys


I would defo leave it be, it's found a little safe haven and will come out when it wants to  :Smile:

----------

